# Measuring instrument



## fernballan (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi 
I have a fetish for measuring tools and old machines Half, I hardly know what they are for


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice collection! It's an affliction that many of us have.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome, you have come to the right place. Many others here with the same 
"disease" LOL.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 24, 2017)

I know what that thing hiding behind your surface grinder is for


----------



## fernballan (Sep 24, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> I know what that thing hiding behind your surface grinder is for


My winter car HeHe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 24, 2017)

välkommen till forumet!
wonderful collection, very nice tools and tooling.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Sep 24, 2017)

Metrology Man!


----------



## expressline99 (Sep 24, 2017)

I am completely impressed. I see a ton of stuff I can't figure out what they do. Excellent work on proper tool addiction! Awesome.

Paul


----------



## DHarris (Sep 24, 2017)

A tank - - you have a freaking TANK in your shop!!!????!!!!  Ok, you win - you have the coolest shop EVER!!!!


(Nice tools too!)


----------



## fernballan (Sep 24, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> I am completely impressed. I see a ton of stuff I can't figure out what they do. Excellent work on proper tool addiction! Awesome.
> 
> Paul


We all have diseases. I can spend hours organizing tool boxes or scraping old paint on a lathe. When I find old CE Johansson (CEJ) tools, I have to have them. It's something special with old tools, good quality and made to last forever


----------



## fernballan (Sep 24, 2017)

DHarris said:


> A tank - - you have a freaking TANK in your shop!!!????!!!!  Ok, you win - you have the coolest shop EVER!!!!
> 
> 
> (Nice tools too!)


Don't everybody have a tank hehe


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 24, 2017)

Perfect , wish I had a fully operable tank. Be great for crowed control or settling accounts . Like the lathe too very nice.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 24, 2017)

I hope you never have need for a cure for your affliction.!

Daryl
MN


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2017)

fernballan said:


> My winter car HeHe



Here we have 4x4s, if that's what you guys get to drive, I want to live where you live!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 24, 2017)

fernballan said:


> We all have diseases. I can spend hours organizing tool boxes or scraping old paint on a lathe. When I find old CE Johansson (CEJ) tools, I have to have them. It's something special with old tools, good quality and made to last forever


you are in good company friend.
i love old tools and tooling too. 
i don't own any CEJ, but they look like fine made instruments.
i wish i had a tank too


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 24, 2017)

I see a field trip to Sweden in my future....


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 25, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Don't everybody have a tank hehe



Isn't that a PT-76?  Did it come from the former East Germany?

I had a chance to buy a functioning M-75 armored personnel carrier once.  My wife said, "What an excellent idea.  Grab it!"

Not really.  I didn't get it.


----------



## fernballan (Sep 25, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Isn't that a PT-76?  Did it come from the former East Germany?
> 
> I had a chance to buy a functioning M-75 armored personnel carrier once.  My wife said, "What an excellent idea.  Grab it!"
> 
> Not really.  I didn't get it.





Charles Spencer said:


> Isn't that a PT-76?  Did it come from the former East Germany?
> 
> I had a chance to buy a functioning M-75 armored personnel carrier once.  My wife said, "What an excellent idea.  Grab it!"
> 
> Not really.  I didn't get it.


It was stationary in former Yugoslavia
I have switched the engine to a scania v8 530 hp It was a straight six 18 liter 240 hp
They stole turbo last winter so inspiration has been at zero but now I have a new turbo not the right forum maby, but I thought it's a little lathe work and manufacturing that I can share if someone has an interest


----------



## dlane (Sep 25, 2017)

Dose it go BANG


----------

